# When can I use Tampax again ?



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hiya

I had my girls by C Section 5 weeks ago.  I had a bleed which stopped a week ago and has started again (forced as i am on HRT) - is it ok to use Tampax yet or do I still need to use sanitary towels ?

Thanks for reading 

xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Flippy

You should be able to use tampax as it is like having your second period since having your section (if i have read your message right!).

Hope all is well

Jan


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks Jan

I actually found it really painful   Won't be trying them again for a while 

Why would my bits be sore after a C section ?

weird


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

your cervix when heavily pregnant becomes stretched to form the lower segment of the uterus, this is what they cut through during the section.  This may be causing the discomfort for you..

Jan


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

OMG !!!  Why did I ask


----------

